# Indicadores de que una mujer es un PUTON VERBENERO?



## david85bcn (25 Ago 2022)

Pues eso, como sabéis cuando una tía es una golfa?

Que os hace detectar a las GUARRAS?

Si vuestra mujer tuviese un pasado de cerda muy puta lo sabríais detectar o se os pasaría por alto?


----------



## InigoMontoya (25 Ago 2022)

todas lo son, la nawalt no existe.


----------



## ahondador (25 Ago 2022)

Si es mugera entonces el test es positivo


----------



## Piotr (25 Ago 2022)

El combo que no falla: tatuada, le gusta viajar y le gusta bailar salsa/bachata


----------



## 11kjuan (25 Ago 2022)

Uñas al estilo porno star. No falla.


----------



## Julc (25 Ago 2022)

Tatuaje con letras árabes.


----------



## Alberto1989 (25 Ago 2022)

Si ya conoce varon

Si sus padres estan separados.

Si tiene instagram, tiktok o cualquier red social

Si tiene algun tatuaje

Si le gusta "viajar"

Si considera que el feminismo es bueno

Si utiliza expresiones como "techo de cristal"

Si tiene el pelo corto, o se rapa algun lado, o pelo en los sobacos

Si es Argentina o Española


----------



## Omegatron (25 Ago 2022)

Todas es todas


----------



## Topacio (25 Ago 2022)

Ser de izquierdas e ir con ínfulas de ser mejor que nadie.


----------



## Topacio (25 Ago 2022)

No tener hijos con más de 35


----------



## M.Karl (25 Ago 2022)

Tiene muchos "amigos".
Se va de juerga con sus "amigas".
Habla de "relaciones abiertas".
Le gusta el regatteon y va a clases de salsa.

Todo esto son banderas rojas pero no indican ni mucho menos que estemos ante un putón. Ante todo presunción de inocencia.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (25 Ago 2022)

Si es guapa y sexy = puta, siempre puta.

Si es exageradamente fea = puta, siempre puta.

Si es del montón = normal.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (25 Ago 2022)

respira, tatuaje de mariposa o signo zodiacal, extraño o pseudo-diavólico, va con betanzos progres con barba en scooter, mira a otros tíos para ver si le estaban mirando...


----------



## Tigershark (25 Ago 2022)

Fuma como una cabaretera.
O dice que ella no es como las demás.


----------



## fool (25 Ago 2022)

Las más peligrosas son las que no lo parecen , mejor pilla Puton verbenero para no vivir engañao


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (25 Ago 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Tatuaje con letras árabes.



efectivamente, eso es un red flag de manual


----------



## jijeador (25 Ago 2022)

Tetas de plástico


----------



## UpSpain (25 Ago 2022)

Ser presidenta de Finlandia


----------



## Galvani (25 Ago 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> No tener hijos con más de 35



Eso da igual.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Pues eso, como sabéis cuando una tía es una golfa?
> 
> Que os hace detectar a las GUARRAS?
> 
> Si vuestra mujer tuviese un pasado de cerda muy puta lo sabríais detectar o se os pasaría por alto?



Machista premium detected.


----------



## John Smmith (25 Ago 2022)

fool dijo:


> Las más peligrosas son las que no lo parecen , mejor pilla Puton verbenero para no vivir engañao



Sabio consejo amigo. Al menos las putas son honestas.


----------



## fool (25 Ago 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> Sabio consejo amigo. Al menos las putas son honestas.



ese fue mi error de juventud , pudiendo elegir entre el Puton verbenero y la guapa virgen elegí la segunda y me preño el alma 
todavía tengo pesadillas con esa tía


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (25 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Pues eso, como sabéis cuando una tía es una golfa?
> 
> Que os hace detectar a las GUARRAS?
> 
> Si vuestra mujer tuviese un pasado de cerda muy puta lo sabríais detectar o se os pasaría por alto?



cuando respiran.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (25 Ago 2022)

fool dijo:


> ese fue mi error de juventud , pudiendo elegir entre el Puton verbenero y la guapa virgen elegí la segunda y me preño el alma
> todavía tengo pesadillas con esa tía



cuentenos mas hoyga


----------



## Dr Zar (25 Ago 2022)

Si fuma chupa,si se tatúa folla y si se pinta fuma y se tatúa, tiene el coño como un bebedero de patos, de todas formas todas es todas pero unas mas que otras.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (25 Ago 2022)

Guarra guarra guarra guarra GUARRA *GUAAAARRAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Charo afgana (25 Ago 2022)

Si tiene el pelo de color rojo/naranja es puta reputa.


----------



## fool (25 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> cuentenos mas hoyga



Una tía diagnosticada con esquizofrenia y casa en la playa para nosotros solos ,de cara fea pero buen cuerpo
al mismo tiempo mi pareja virgen y la tia más guapa de su clase

Si me hubiera ido con la primera me habría puesto las pilas , siempre diciéndome que quería follar conmigo y no me habría obsesionado con la segunda que al final acabo en traición, denuncia y mal de ojo magia negra pues son brujos satánicos en su familia


----------



## Vorsicht (25 Ago 2022)

Las hay que sin parecerlo, son las que más.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (25 Ago 2022)

fool dijo:


> Una tía diagnosticada con esquizofrenia y casa en la playa para nosotros solos ,de cara fea pero buen cuerpo
> al mismo tiempo *mi pareja virgen y la tia más guapa de su clase*
> 
> Si me hubiera ido con la primera me habría puesto las pilas , siempre diciéndome que quería follar conmigo y no me habría obsesionado con la segunda que al final acabo en traición, *denuncia *y *mal de ojo magia negra pues son brujos satánicos en su familia*



jojojo


----------



## Perro marroquí (26 Ago 2022)

Chaval , yo soy una persona terriblemente desconfiada . Te cuento : ex novia que tarde 4 meses en follarmela desde el primer beso , confiaba total y absolutamente en ella , me dejaba el móvil suyo sin contraseña , nunca sospeche para nada de ella , pues a los 2 años la pille mandándole mensajes a un Italiano de besitos con corazones y le proponia salir a tomar algo . Teníamos planes de tener hijos y todo . Pues a los dos semanas de lo del Italiano cambió totalmente de un día para otro conmigo , de decirme que me queria el día anterior al siguiente decirme que me odiaba y me dejó totalmente tirado .


----------



## bloody_sunday (26 Ago 2022)

Si lleva un smartwatch y es socia del Madrid = no puta, re-puta


----------



## LangostaPaco (26 Ago 2022)

Si tiene pelo corto, HUYE!!!!! Y no mires atrás


----------



## FilibustHero (26 Ago 2022)

Si algún día se le escapa: _"págame antes cariño"_, sospecha


----------



## ZhukovGeorgy (26 Ago 2022)

Tatuajes
Piercings sobretodo pezones
Cuando os dicen que no les gusta el condon porque las irrita
Cuando os dicen que no quieren hijos
Las que han tenido mas de 1 relacion
De nada


----------



## NCB (26 Ago 2022)

Las nacidas de 1980 en adelante, son todas pootas


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Ago 2022)

Tds es tds


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Ago 2022)

fool dijo:


> Las más peligrosas son las que no lo parecen , mejor pilla Puton verbenero para no vivir engañao



Pillo sitio para repescar este comentario cuando la Chía le dé la patada a piqué


----------



## sebososabroso (26 Ago 2022)

Múltiples son las señales, cientos de ellas, pero solo se pueden captar con el sentido arácnido, lo que pasa es que hay muchos tipos de mujeres, no solo existe la buena esposa y el putón, esta la loca del coño, las egoístas, las subnormales...y cada una tiene su facetas de señales rojas. Algunas se muestran mejor, otras peor.

Estar con un putón, y solo por pasarlo bien, sin coñeos, tampoco esta mal, lo malo es que pienses que hay algo mas.


----------



## LionelMemphis (26 Ago 2022)

No os fieis de ninguna jamás de hecho incluso las peores son las mojigatas. Tratadlas como putas y os respetarán.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (26 Ago 2022)

Se viste como una puta. Queda con sus ex. Te pregunta: ¿y ese quien es?. Tiene un nutrido grupo de amigos varones. Se va de fin de semana con los compis del trabajo. Te cuenta sus polvos con parejas anteriores. Básicamente se ha follado a todo el mundo y lo considera necesario porque dice estar buscando pareja. Cree que 30 parejas sexuales son pocas. Está emocionalmente desequilibrada. Te la follaste en la primera cita. Enseguida te sugiere sexo anal. Fiesta todos los findes sin excepción, contigo o sin ti. Shit test a todas horas. Calientapollas.


----------



## GaryPeaton (26 Ago 2022)

Que tenga más de 12 años


----------



## amanciortera (26 Ago 2022)

pantalones vaqueros super apretados


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (26 Ago 2022)

A veces simplemente todo son red flags.


----------



## Bud_Spencer (26 Ago 2022)

Si la tiras al agua y salpica.


----------



## tartesius (26 Ago 2022)

El detector principal es que tiene coño, si lo tiene lo es.


----------



## DVD1975 (26 Ago 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Si ya conoce varon
> 
> Si sus padres estan separados.
> 
> ...



Lo de los padres separados?.
Eso no indica nada.


----------



## DVD1975 (26 Ago 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> No tener hijos con más de 35



Jajaa pero de dónde sales jajaaa


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (26 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Si tiene el pelo de color rojo/naranja es puta reputa.



Y si tiene el pelo morado o azul, peor y más guarra todavía.


----------



## Enrique cido (26 Ago 2022)

Un ejemplo.
Puedes tener pareja y pensar que ella en su trabajo no va a hacer nada con nadie por qué solo hay 2 tíos y son feos...

Pero tú no sabes que hay mujeres con tan baja autoestima (aquí entramos en el trastorno narcisista) que les da igual que sea feo, puede que se lo tiré solo para subirse la autoestima, un ego que nunca se normaliza ya que es como un cazo con un agujero, por mucho que lo llené a base de tontear con otros o follando con otros, nunca se termina de llenar y siempre lo hará.

Es que no te puedes fiar de nadie, puede que todo vaya perfecto y en un momento de bajón de la relación conozca a alguien y se lo tiré.

Nada tiene que ver qué te deje ver el móvil, anda que no son listas y saben hacerlo igualmente, pueden hablar por una cuenta de Instagram que tú no sabes que tiene y que mira desde web.

Puede que su amante se sepa sus horarios de trabajo y hablen solo durante ese horario.

Es una puta mierda así de claro.

Siguiendo con el tema del curro, puede tener un jefe feo y tirarselo igualmente por la erótica del poder.

Minuto 3:41


----------



## François (26 Ago 2022)

Si tiene tiktok .


----------



## RFray (26 Ago 2022)

Si la chupa bien es que es puta.


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Ago 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Y si tiene el pelo morado o azul, peor y más guarra todavía.



Esas son putas y posiblemente te metan una denuncia falsa.


----------



## Gusman (26 Ago 2022)

Si te dice que es muy joven para atarse y que ahora lo que quiere es follar todo lo que pueda, no cuando sea una vieja de 40.


----------



## Gusman (26 Ago 2022)

PLANCHABRAGAS PREMIUM DETECTED


Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Machista premium detected.


----------



## ciberobrero (26 Ago 2022)

Piotr dijo:


> El combo que no falla: tatuada, le gusta viajar y le gusta bailar salsa/bachata




Pero ese es el puton verbenero clasico, avisa con un cartel luminoso

Para mi es mas peligroso el puton recatadito, intentando convencer a todos de su catolicismo, y por detras follandose a Satan. Esas mienten y se creen lo que estan diciendo con lo que son dificiles de detectar


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (26 Ago 2022)

Hay uno 100% que no falla. Falta de referente paterno = Absoluta cerda en la cama. El único que he podido constatar, del resto solo puedo conjeturar.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Ago 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> PLANCHABRAGAS PREMIUM DETECTED



Comedoritos gilipollas detected.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Ago 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Hay uno 100% que no falla. Falta de referente paterno = Absoluta cerda en la cama. El único que he podido constatar, del resto solo puedo conjeturar.



Pues vaya calidad de parejas has tenido. Yo te puedo decir que las mujeres que han ido a colegios de monjas son más dulces que el resto.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Ago 2022)

Tu mujer no? Quedaban con el tal Jorge


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (26 Ago 2022)

Si le goele el aliento a lefas


----------



## laresial (26 Ago 2022)

UpSpain dijo:


> Ser presidenta de Finlandia



Efectivamente, es lo que nos ha demostrado la presi.
TDPTS

SIempre.

Salvo si ve que no le conviene, que tampoco son tontas, no todo el rato, entonces disimulará o esperará su momento.
Si ve que le pones una linea roja, y le dices, si eres una puta conmigo se acabó la relación, y ve, o más bien, SIENTE... que quiere estar contigo, entonces no será en ese momento una puta. Siendolo... se cortará. Por que tendrá un valor superior, tú, su familia, sus hijos, y que se lo has dejado clarito, que si es una puta abiertamente, la dejas, pues no será una puta.

Tengo una amiga, TDPTS, que lleva 10 años con un amigo mío, majísimos los dos, conviviendo, saliendo de viaje, compartiendo todo, cama, comida y lavadora, pero no tienen hijos.
Pues bien, no se si debe ser el instinto maternidad o TDPTS, que se le ha cruzado otro amigo mío, o se ha cruzado ella, el caso es que se lo está calzando como si no hay noche en el día, en cuanto puede, y va con la sonrisa tonta, cuando está con el, jijiji, y se largan a follar como conejos.

Ella ya le ha preguntado a él, ¿bueno y nosotros que somos? y él, le ha dicho, naturalmente, bueno, yo también me lo pregunto, compartimos sentimientos, soy tan feliz a tu lado.
Y ella me ha dicho, total que no me ha dicho nada....

Mientras tanto, el novio de 10 años, la besa todos los días la boca con la que se come la lefa del otro, y la anima a seguir saliendo los fines de semana, pero que él no sale por que está cansando y prefiere llevar una vida más tranquila, y que la espera hasta que vuelva a las 4, las 5, las 8 o cuando la deje de dar bien dada mi otro amigo...

Y es una mujer estupenda, y una gran amiga, los tres lo son.

Total. TDPTS.
Cuando te toca te toca, mejor enterarse pronto y dejarlo, mejor solo que mal acompañado. No pasa nada por estar solo cuando te enteres, hasta entonces todo va estupendamente... sus besos eran dulces como higo maduro...


----------



## Gusman (26 Ago 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Chaval , yo soy una persona terriblemente desconfiada . Te cuento : ex novia que tarde 4 meses en follarmela desde el primer beso , confiaba total y absolutamente en ella , me dejaba el móvil suyo sin contraseña , nunca sospeche para nada de ella , pues a los 2 años la pille mandándole mensajes a un Italiano de besitos con corazones y le proponia salir a tomar algo . Teníamos planes de tener hijos y todo . Pues a los dos semanas de lo del Italiano cambió totalmente de un día para otro conmigo , de decirme que me queria el día anterior al siguiente decirme que me odiaba y me dejó totalmente tirado .



Eso es que el italiano ya le empezó a hacer caso. 
Conoces la teoría de las lianas y los monos? Las mujeres son como los monos, no sueltan una liana hasta que agarran otra y estan seguros de que aguanta. Ahora sustituye las lianas por las pollas...


----------



## zirick (26 Ago 2022)

Si es socialista (con todo lo que conlleva), follatela y huye.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (26 Ago 2022)

TDS es TDS, no hay que darle más vueltas al asunto.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (26 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Pues vaya calidad de parejas has tenido. Yo te puedo decir que las mujeres que han ido a colegios de monjas son más dulces que el resto.



Parejas dice... Tu eres gilipollas chaval jajajajaja


----------



## Otrasvidas (26 Ago 2022)

Tatuajes


----------



## perrosno (26 Ago 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Si ya conoce varon
> 
> Si sus padres estan separados.
> 
> ...



Has fallado en un par, pero te doy un notable alto.


----------



## Gusman (26 Ago 2022)

Enrique cido dijo:


> Un ejemplo.
> Puedes tener pareja y pensar que ella en su trabajo no va a hacer nada con nadie por qué solo hay 2 tíos y son feos...
> 
> Pero tú no sabes que hay mujeres con tan baja autoestima (aquí entramos en el trastorno narcisista) que les da igual que sea feo, puede que se lo tiré solo para subirse la autoestima, un ego que nunca se normaliza ya que es como un cazo con un agujero, por mucho que lo llené a base de tontear con otros o follando con otros, nunca se termina de llenar y siempre lo hará.
> ...



Yo estuve enrollado con una mujer casada y con un hijo. Pues bien, le decía al marido que tenía que currar hasta mas tarde y se quedaba conmigo. Le ponía excusas como he perdido el tren y tengo que esperar mas de una hora, etc..
Hablabamos para quedar por WALLAPOP, alucina, la tía ponía anuncios de cualquier cosa y yo fingía que estaba interesado en el producto. Iba poniendo productos nuevos y los marcaba como vendidos (ocasión que usaba para escaparse del machirulo opresor del marido y venirse a follar conmigo).
Imagino que eso mismo que hacía lo hacía con muuuuuchos mas, porque tenía una dilatada experiencia poniendo excusas y buscando la forma de escaparse sin levantar sospechas.
Lo de chatear por el Wallapop me dejó roto. Tenía cientos de productos con cientos de tíos que le escribian. Era totalmente acojonante.
Por cierto, tia funcionaria con buen sueldo rubia ojos azules, tetas operadas y culazo. 
Todavía alucino que una tía así fuera detrás de mi y no porque yo no dé el nivel sino porque podría tener a cualquier tío que quisiera. El tema es que los queríaa todos imagino. Debía ser ninfómana.


----------



## perrosno (26 Ago 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Si algún día se le escapa: _"págame antes cariño"_, sospecha



 Mis dieses!!!!


----------



## perrosno (26 Ago 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Yo estuve enrollado con una mujer casada y con un hijo. Pues bien, le decía al marido que tenía que currar hasta mas tarde y se quedaba conmigo. Le ponía excusas como he perdido el tren y tengo que esperar mas de una hora, etc..
> Hablabamos para quedar por WALLAPOP, alucina, la tía ponía anuncios de cualquier cosa y yo fingía que estaba interesado en el producto. Iba poniendo productos nuevos y los marcaba como vendidos (ocasión que usaba para escaparse del machirulo opresor del marido y venirse a follar conmigo).
> Imagino que eso mismo que hacía lo hacía con muuuuuchos mas, porque tenía una dilatada experiencia poniendo excusas y buscando la forma de escaparse sin levantar sospechas.
> Lo de chatear por el Wallapop me dejó roto. Tenía cientos de productos con cientos de tíos que le escribian. Era totalmente acojonante.
> ...



Creíble 100%, he conocido algunas que iban de santas y eran incluso peor que yo. jajajaja
Lo único que ellas van de princesas por la vida.


----------



## optimistic1985 (26 Ago 2022)

Si es simpatiquilla con los hombres en general y hay veces que en su ausencia te cuesta contactar con ella.


----------



## Saco de papas (26 Ago 2022)

Es forera.


----------



## Gusman (26 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Pues vaya calidad de parejas has tenido. Yo te puedo decir que las mujeres que han ido a colegios de monjas son más dulces que el resto.



Jajajajaja, pues yo la única que conocí que era puta, pero de las que cobran, fue a un colegio de monjas.


----------



## eljusticiero (26 Ago 2022)

laresial dijo:


> Efectivamente, es lo que nos ha demostrado la presi.
> TDPTS
> 
> SIempre.
> ...



Pues deberías contarle los cuernos a tu amigo si te consideras su amigo... ¿a ti te gustaría saberlo en su situación?


----------



## Gusman (26 Ago 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Creíble 100%, he conocido algunas que iban de santas y eran incluso peor que yo. jajajaja
> Lo único que ellas van de princesas por la vida.



Idem. Con alguna he tenido que echar el freno porque le molaba el rollo morbo de que nos pillaran y cada vez era mas arriesgado y mas bizarro todo.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (26 Ago 2022)

ver tele5putas más de 20 segundos al día (doy 20 segundos de seguridad por tiempo que perderías al cambiar de canales)


----------



## PiterWas (26 Ago 2022)

Pues todas


----------



## astur_burbuja (26 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Pues eso, como sabéis cuando una tía es una golfa?
> 
> Que os hace detectar a las GUARRAS?
> 
> Si vuestra mujer tuviese un pasado de cerda muy puta lo sabríais detectar o se os pasaría por alto?



1. Es tia o tio? Si es tia de verdad, es zorra


----------



## jorggebe (26 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Pues eso, como sabéis cuando una tía es una golfa?
> 
> Que os hace detectar a las GUARRAS?
> 
> Si vuestra mujer tuviese un pasado de cerda muy puta lo sabríais detectar o se os pasaría por alto?




Acabo de leer en prensa de bilbao cómo descubren a una chica dormida en el tren; borracha hasta la nausea; y según los payasos que intervienen presenta síntomas de agresiön sexual: al preguntar; ella dice que seguro que si; porque que recuerde solo estuvo CON TRES CHICOS ESA NOCHE. Ya ha habido una manifestación de cuatro madres gordas con cartteles que llevan sus niños, en contra de las agresiones machistas. Sion embargo, desde mi ventana vi ese mismo día varios coches funebres que entraban en el foco de una de las peleas que volcvieron loca a la policia, solo en mi calle. Ni una reseña en prensa.

El tema de las JAJAS no es su condiuciön inhedrente a ser mujer; LA DE PUTA: esto es innegociable y a mi personalmente una mujer cachonda ya me da nauseas; y esto es todas. El problema es su maldad intrínseca; la mentira por abuso; el ventajismo y su incitaciön a la violencia gratuita. Su exigencia de "resumen, por favor?" para todo. Estoy viendo chicas que van enseñando el coño con un tipo de pantaloncitos que no se ni como estan diseñados para que se vea todo el coño sin tener ni que agacharse uno. Estoy viendo peleas a machete por bandas de latinos hijos de puta como toda madre contra otros seres despreciables que siguen todos a ese mismo tipo de coño maloliente y usado.

La generaciön nueva de mujer blanca es una trampa mestiza entre mujer blanca que gusta de raparse parte del pelo y el trap; Y MOROS. ellas no saben que su padre es uno de los tres marroquíes que invitan a su madre aún a caladas de guano. Ya hay mujeres que pasan de la zoofilia por ser algo de pijos. Puede conocer a una argentina que gustaba de usar parásitos, gusanos por los que yo no dudaría en disparar, en su coño, orejas, etc. Esto es la moda en asia.

Estas mestizas salen aparentemente blancas; son amigas de la ignorancia extrema; no mueven un dedo salvo para uñas y apestan a mierda; porque ademäs; adoran que las caguen. Y no atienden más que al resúmen.


A la pregunta: cualquier mujer; basta un clic; y se la cambia la cara angelical en un producto maligno: ese clic se llama "posibilidad de medrar sin tener que hacer nunca nada por nadie", se llama un porro. Se llama fumar loo que sea. Se llama, aspiro a fumar cristal meth. De gratis, porque mi droga me la pago tú.


----------



## Javiser (26 Ago 2022)

Si no tiene polla


----------



## laresial (26 Ago 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Pues deberías contarle los cuernos a tu amigo si te consideras su amigo... ¿a ti te gustaría saberlo en su situación?



Ambos son amigos míos.
Yo le he aconsejado a ella, que en cuanto pueda, decida lo que quiere hacer, y si sigue mucho tiempo sin saber que hacer, que le deje con la excusa de siempre, y diga, "necesito un tiempo para mí".
Y que se vaya a follar con el otro con más tranquilidad.

Pero no lo hace.
Y sigue follando con los dos, y yendose de viaje con los dos estás vacaciones, uno por cada lado claro... (no juntos).

El chico, N., pues que le voy a decir. Le miro y me da pena, tiene una cornamenta que ni un alce gigante.


----------



## Falcatón (26 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Pues eso, como sabéis cuando una tía es una golfa?
> 
> Que os hace detectar a las GUARRAS?
> 
> Si vuestra mujer tuviese un pasado de cerda muy puta lo sabríais detectar o se os pasaría por alto?



Por la boca muere el pez, ellas mismas te van contando su pasado. En cuanto te dice que solía ir a playas nudistas y tirando de la cuerda sale un "novio" tras otro pues ya sabes a quién tienes a tu lado. Nueve años viví con una así, ahora está con otro y yo aliviado, la falsa moneda de mano en mano va y nadie se la queda.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (26 Ago 2022)

Queda bien definida la hermana de mi señora


----------



## Culozilla (26 Ago 2022)

- Si es la madre de quien comenta arriba.
- Tiene perro grande = putón; tiene dos perros grandes = Putón SSJ3 + Ultra instinto.
- Piercings.
- Tattos.
- Piercings + Tattos.
- 25 o más y sin pareja.
- Hace Crossfit.
- Cada día va a tomar el café en el trabajo con tíos distintos.

Ojo, que una tía sea un putón no la hace mala persona o mala amiga.


----------



## algala (26 Ago 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Lo de los padres separados?.
> Eso no indica nada.



Eso lo indica todo. Los hijos reproducen los comportamiento de los padres. Como su madre sea la típica divorciada loca inestable, huye de ahí.


----------



## elnota (26 Ago 2022)

Hazle una pcr con flujo del chichi y lo sabrás.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (26 Ago 2022)

Si hay rumores en el entorno de que ha estado con mucha gente. Normalmente la gente que es muy promiscua tiene fama.


----------



## Panko21 (26 Ago 2022)

fool dijo:


> Una tía diagnosticada con esquizofrenia y casa en la playa para nosotros solos ,de cara fea pero buen cuerpo
> al mismo tiempo mi pareja virgen y la tia más guapa de su clase
> 
> Si me hubiera ido con la primera me habría puesto las pilas , siempre diciéndome que quería follar conmigo y no me habría obsesionado con la segunda que al final acabo en traición, denuncia y mal de ojo magia negra pues son brujos satánicos en su familia



Joder a mi tb me preño el alma una mosquita muerta, 0 folleteo y mucha traición y juego psicológico


----------



## hayapaz (26 Ago 2022)

Usa tinder.
Tiene tatuajes.
Es española no tiene novio estable.


----------



## ChortiHunter (26 Ago 2022)

Menuda pregunta, de donde crees que viene lo de T_D_A_S P_T_S, es natural, no te machaques la cabeza. Mientras seas un hombre proveedor e inspires algo de respeto (miedo) estará contigo.


----------



## fool (26 Ago 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> Joder a mi tb me preño el alma una mosquita muerta, 0 folleteo y mucha traición y juego psicológico



Por eso digo , las más honestas son las prostitutas que te ponen un precio fijo , luego los putones verbeneros estos
Las peores , las que van de dignas y puritanas como la primera ministra de Finlandia
Mi ex era físicamente como la Sanna Marin esa pa que te hagas una idea


----------



## Redwill (26 Ago 2022)

Joder, es que una tia buscando pareja puede tener como minimo 3 tios en recamara, y eso si es selectiva.

Entonces... pretender competir con una mujer siendo un hombre medio es imposible es pura biologia.

Asi que com esos datos, cual no es un puton berbenero a ojos de un hombre?

Su trabajo es irse con el mejor de los muchos de los que disponen, tu por el comtrario te vas a ir con lo que te diga que si.


----------



## ErListo (26 Ago 2022)

Si traga en la primera cita.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Ago 2022)

Si tiene pulso.


----------



## Oluja95 (26 Ago 2022)

Otro hilo lleno para incels con olor a requesón...

Burbuja.info para lo que has quedado


----------



## Pura Sangre (26 Ago 2022)

si no pasa el test del pañuelo


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (26 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Pues eso, como sabéis cuando una tía es una golfa?
> 
> Que os hace detectar a las GUARRAS?
> 
> Si vuestra mujer tuviese un pasado de cerda muy puta lo sabríais detectar o se os pasaría por alto?



Que no tenga himen y que no recuerdes habérselo roto tu.


----------



## Panko21 (26 Ago 2022)

fool dijo:


> Por eso digo , las más honestas son las prostitutas que te ponen un precio fijo , luego los putones verbeneros estos
> Las peores , las que van de dignas y puritanas como la primera ministra de Finlandia
> Mi ex era físicamente como la Sanna Marin esa pa que te hagas una idea



La mia era bajita, rubia y ojos azules... Mucho pobrecita pero una mentirosa y bienqueda de mierda


----------



## Knight who says ni (26 Ago 2022)

> *Indicadores de que una mujer es un PUTON VERBENERO?*



Que respira...


----------



## GonX (26 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Pues eso, como sabéis cuando una tía es una golfa?
> 
> Que os hace detectar a las GUARRAS?
> 
> Si vuestra mujer tuviese un pasado de cerda muy puta lo sabríais detectar o se os pasaría por alto?



Pero define puton bervenero!!

De entrada de las que ya te lo esperas, las que se visten casi siempre con ropa sexy (aunque sea solo los findes, si son casi todos).

De las que se visten normal no sabria que decirte, puede haber unas cuantas sorpresas..


----------



## lamoffj (26 Ago 2022)

Lo han dicho ya, pero lo repito:

Es mujer.


----------



## GonX (26 Ago 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> Lo han dicho ya, pero lo repito:
> 
> Es mujer.



Vale, tu le llamas a tu madre hermana o hija PUTON BERVENERO a la cara?¿


----------



## sepultada en guano (26 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Pues eso, como sabéis cuando una tía es una golfa?
> 
> Que os hace detectar a las GUARRAS?
> 
> Si vuestra mujer tuviese un pasado de cerda muy puta lo sabríais detectar o se os pasaría por alto?



La que dice "soy muy buena, pero cuando soy mala soy mejor"

También es el motto de numerosas retrasadas.


----------



## Paobas (26 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Machista premium detected.



Te callas, eunuco del foro.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (26 Ago 2022)

Ingresar más de 3000 euros mes, sin tener un trabajo conocido, detector infalible.


----------



## Paobas (26 Ago 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Si tiene pelo corto, HUYE!!!!! Y no mires atrás



Por qué, forero?


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (26 Ago 2022)

Piotr dijo:


> El combo que no falla: tatuada, le gusta viajar y le gusta bailar salsa/bachata



Pero si eso le gusta a todas!


----------



## Gusman (26 Ago 2022)

laresial dijo:


> Ambos son amigos míos.
> Yo le he aconsejado a ella, que en cuanto pueda, decida lo que quiere hacer, y si sigue mucho tiempo sin saber que hacer, que le deje con la excusa de siempre, y diga, "necesito un tiempo para mí".
> Y que se vaya a follar con el otro con más tranquilidad.
> 
> ...



Conozí caso parecido y terminaron a ostias, los tios claro.


----------



## Gusman (26 Ago 2022)

Si le huele el chocho a pescado.


----------



## LangostaPaco (26 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Por qué, forero?



Femiloca, que te acabará viogenizando y destrozandote la vida, no hablo por mí, pero no hace falta ser un genio para darse cuenta


----------



## DVD1975 (26 Ago 2022)

algala dijo:


> Eso lo indica todo. Los hijos reproducen los comportamiento de los padres. Como su madre sea la típica divorciada loca inestable, huye de ahí.



No tiene nada que ver es más.
Conozco a hijos de padres separados que tienen relaciones muy estables.
Además España es un país de separaciones y divorcios.


----------



## Tufo a Pies (26 Ago 2022)

Cuerpo tuneado en exceso (tatuajes, pirsings, pelo de color chillón) *+* fumar tabaco o porros *+* abuso de redes sociales *+* escucha música vulgar *= putón.*


----------



## Drogoprofe (26 Ago 2022)

Si fuma la chupa


----------



## Drogoprofe (26 Ago 2022)

Putin de narco


----------



## Yomimo (26 Ago 2022)

fool dijo:


> Las más peligrosas son las que no lo parecen , mejor pilla Puton verbenero para no vivir engañao



Además el cornudo suele ser el último qué se entera, de esto conozco un poco porque lo sufrí en carne propia...


----------



## EnergiaLibre (26 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Si no tiene polla



Este indicativo sin duda es el más fiable.


----------



## Mongolo471 (26 Ago 2022)

Da igual, lo es hasta tu madre, si no pregunta a tu padre


----------



## entelequia (26 Ago 2022)

Tiene coño


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (26 Ago 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Da igual, lo es hasta tu madre, si no pregunta a tu padre



Te felicito por lo acertado de tu nick, lo has clavado.


----------



## Mongolo471 (26 Ago 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Te felicito por lo acertado de tu nick, lo has clavado.



Enhorabuena, eres el único que se da cuenta, has salido a tu padre, bueno, a uno de ellos.


----------



## Adelaido (26 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Pues eso, como sabéis cuando una tía es una golfa?
> 
> Que os hace detectar a las GUARRAS?
> 
> Si vuestra mujer tuviese un pasado de cerda muy puta lo sabríais detectar o se os pasaría por alto?



Por discursos de odio como este es necesaria la lucha feminista.


----------



## Punitivum (26 Ago 2022)

Es tan simple como hacer averiguaciones sobre su pasado.
Pero si queréis una especie de prueba inmediata, ponerle la película " 365 días " y ved cómo reacciona. Si se le salen los ojos de las órbitas...mal síntoma. 
Sobre la peli ni hace falta hablar, es pura basura ,pornografía para mujeres. Va de un malote traficante que las trata al taponazo. 
Otra prueba es si le gusta el regueton y las latinadas.


----------



## Adelaido (26 Ago 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Tatuaje con letras árabes.



Entonces mi prima posmuro está en el pack (es follanegros, ya tiene dos larvas mulatas)


----------



## Mr. Satan (26 Ago 2022)

esos collares alrededor del cuello de zorron , collares choker o algo así creo que se llaman 
No falla
eso + tatuajes grandes y muy expuestos que delatan alguna tara gorda mental


----------



## pagesitawa (26 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Pues eso, como sabéis cuando una tía es una golfa?
> 
> Que os hace detectar a las GUARRAS?
> 
> Si vuestra mujer tuviese un pasado de cerda muy puta lo sabríais detectar o se os pasaría por alto?



Cuando tú seas capaz de distinguir, que tanto una mujer como un hombre por el simple hecho de ser un ser humano son iguales o perecidos en todo, por igual o mismito. 
Según tu peculiar filosofía, que una mujer se folle a dos es una guarra y en cambio que un hombre se folle a tres es un macho.
Anda que?


----------



## piobaroja (26 Ago 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Tatuaje con letras árabes.



En el clavo tio, es así.


----------



## Perro marroquí (26 Ago 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Eso es que el italiano ya le empezó a hacer caso.
> Conoces la teoría de las lianas y los monos? Las mujeres son como los monos, no sueltan una liana hasta que agarran otra y estan seguros de que aguanta. Ahora sustituye las lianas por las pollas...



A mi todas las mujeres me han sido infieles ( he tenido bastantes parejas ) . Sin importar nacionalidad, si me acosté con ella el mismo día, a los 4 meses de conocerla , si era inteligente o analfabeta . Tropiezo una vez en la misma piedra pero no dos . Desde entonces las uso para follar y ya .


----------



## Perro marroquí (26 Ago 2022)

Hace dos meses abrí un hilo sobre lo guarras que son las mujeres. Mujeres de todas las clases sociales . De todo tipo .
A mi primo su novia veterinaria el mismo día y horas antes de casarse le estaba enviando fotos desnuda al amante . Padres que se follan a la novia del hijo , hermanos que se follan a la mujer , mi amigo se follo a una revisora de Renfe y a su hija al mismo tiempo .... podría estar horas y horas contándoos. Se perdió toda moral . Otra cosa que me ha quedado clara es que los seres humanos somos monos muy malos , antes yo era físicamente un desastre y estaba en la pobreza , las humillaciones hacia mi eran constantes ( amigos , familiares , desconocidos ..etc ) ahora la situación es distinta , buena posición económica y me veo bien físicamente , el trato totalmente distinto . El resumen que haría de esto es que hay que procurar verse bien , tener dinero y ser realista de que cuando todo eso se acaba solo hay marginación y malos tratos , y a cualquiera nos puede pasar , de un momento a otro


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Ago 2022)

TATUAJES
TIENE MÁS DE 20 AÑOS Y NO TIENE PAREJA ESTABLE
TIENE CUENTA EN TINDER, BADOO, O MIERDAS DE ESAS
FUMA (SI FUMA, CHUPA)


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Ago 2022)

fool dijo:


> Una tía diagnosticada con esquizofrenia y casa en la playa para nosotros solos ,de cara fea pero buen cuerpo
> al mismo tiempo mi pareja virgen y la tia más guapa de su clase
> 
> Si me hubiera ido con la primera me habría puesto las pilas , siempre diciéndome que quería follar conmigo y no me habría obsesionado con la segunda que al final acabo en traición, denuncia y mal de ojo magia negra pues son brujos satánicos en su familia



¿PERO QUE MIERDA ES ESTA?


----------



## fool (26 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> ¿PERO QUE MIERDA ES ESTA?



la historia de mi vida , si no hubiera caído en la trampa de la tía guapa y virgen , habría acabado con el Puton verbenero y gratis porque como digo tenía una casa en playa y ella era adicta al sexo y drogas , la visite años después pero ya no con esa idea del sexo .


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Ago 2022)

- Si está acompañada de Ábalos


----------



## Euron G. (26 Ago 2022)

Supongo que ya lo ha dicho alguien pero no me voy a jalar 10 páginas de gilipolleces.

El único y verdadero indicador son sus cromosomas. Si son XX, la probabilidad de que sea un putón verbenero (A su manera, no todas son iguales) es superior al 99%

Digo 99 porque siempre habrá alguna excepción excepcional, por supuesto. Y todas las foreras, claro. Je. Je. Ay, que me rilo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Ago 2022)

Señores, todas las mujeres actuales son putones verbeneros.Todas. Vivimos en un sistema social que promociona eso sin ningún cortapisas y además es alabado. En occidente o aceptas eso o te quedas solo.


----------



## cuñado de bar (27 Ago 2022)

No soltar el móvil ni cuando va al baño.


----------



## pagesitawa (27 Ago 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Supongo que ya lo ha dicho alguien pero no me voy a jalar 10 páginas de gilipolleces.
> 
> El único y verdadero indicador son sus cromosomas. Si son XX, la probabilidad de que sea un putón verbenero (A su manera, no todas son iguales) es superior al 99%
> 
> Digo 99 porque siempre habrá alguna excepción excepcional, por supuesto. Y todas las foreras, claro. Je. Je. Ay, que me rilo.



En fin, lo de que los machos se creen todos ser unos machos alfa ademas de puteros, machistas y algún que otro maricon a más de estar promocionados por filosofías que los adoctrinan en una moral donde el mismo todopoderoso preciso de otro espiritu para que concibiera a la que fue la madre de su único hijo un tal jesus de nazaret .
Anda que?


----------



## Excuse me panita (31 Ago 2022)

Si está siempre muy ocupada y que tiene muchos planes, de los cuales la mayoría no se cumplen jamás. Y va corriendo de un lado a otro como pollo sin cabeza.


----------



## Abrojo (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## pagesitawa (31 Ago 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Hace dos meses abrí un hilo sobre lo guarras que son las mujeres. Mujeres de todas las clases sociales . De todo tipo .
> A mi primo su novia veterinaria el mismo día y horas antes de casarse le estaba enviando fotos desnuda al amante . Padres que se follan a la novia del hijo , hermanos que se follan a la mujer , mi amigo se follo a una revisora de Renfe y a su hija al mismo tiempo .... podría estar horas y horas contándoos. Se perdió toda moral . Otra cosa que me ha quedado clara es que los seres humanos somos monos muy malos , antes yo era físicamente un desastre y estaba en la pobreza , las humillaciones hacia mi eran constantes ( amigos , familiares , desconocidos ..etc ) ahora la situación es distinta , buena posición económica y me veo bien físicamente , el trato totalmente distinto . El resumen que haría de esto es que hay que procurar verse bien , tener dinero y ser realista de que cuando todo eso se acaba solo hay marginación y malos tratos , y a cualquiera nos puede pasar , de un momento a otro



Osease que según tu lo de follar te es muy guarro, en cambio la caza,el boxeo y los toros te son simplemente tradiciones y poco más.
Anda?


----------



## Excuse me panita (31 Ago 2022)

laresial dijo:


> Efectivamente, es lo que nos ha demostrado la presi.
> TDPTS
> 
> SIempre.
> ...



Mi amigo dice este hijo de puta. Tú no has tenido un amigo en tu puta vida y pobre de el que de contigo. Basura. Demonio. Se te pudra el alma si posees alguna, que lo dudo.


----------



## gdr100 (1 Sep 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Pues eso, como sabéis cuando una tía es una golfa?
> 
> Que os hace detectar a las GUARRAS?
> 
> Si vuestra mujer tuviese un pasado de cerda muy puta lo sabríais detectar o se os pasaría por alto?



Cuando te dice que va a tomar una cerveza con un compañero de trabajo.

No falla.


----------



## pagesitawa (1 Sep 2022)

De no ser porque las circunstancias de la vida no me llevaron por el camino de la perversion el puterio y la droga , la verdad que no me hubiera importado haberme reajuntado con un puton berbener
Anda que?


----------



## y otros 365 (1 Sep 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Pues eso, como sabéis cuando una tía es una golfa?
> 
> Que os hace detectar a las GUARRAS?
> 
> Si vuestra mujer tuviese un pasado de cerda muy puta lo sabríais detectar o se os pasaría por alto?



Las chicas de mi alrededor que más cuernos han puesto todas tenían algo en común:

Piercing en el ombligo. 

Detector infalible. Es la marca de la bestia.


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Sep 2022)

y otros 365 dijo:


> Las chicas de mi alrededor que más cuernos han puesto todas tenían algo en común:
> 
> Piercing en el ombligo.
> 
> Detector infalible. Es la marca de la bestia.



Eso no es un indicador, de hecho, hasta una foca con la tripa como Manolo el del Bombo tiene un piercing en el ombligo. El único indicador, es que tienen coño.


----------



## y otros 365 (1 Sep 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Eso no es un indicador, de hecho, hasta una foca con la tripa como Manolo el del Bombo tiene un piercing en el ombligo. El único indicador, es que tienen coño.



Entonces tú y yo somos unos hijos de la gran puta.

No estoy de acuerdo con esa generalización.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (1 Sep 2022)

Tiene mala relación con el padre o es huérfana de.


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Sep 2022)

y otros 365 dijo:


> Entonces tú y yo somos unos hijos de la gran puta.
> 
> No estoy de acuerdo con esa generalización.



Lo somos


----------



## abe heinsenberg (1 Sep 2022)

Le gustan las drogas politatuada.viste de Puton .no tiene clase.habla nivel jergal .masca chicle con la boca abierta .habla gritando.desordenada.sucia.no sabe comportarse falta de educación.le gusta la música regeton.la música discoteca


----------



## greg_house (1 Sep 2022)

Instagram


----------



## Diablo (1 Sep 2022)

Tiene septum


----------



## Chocochomocho (1 Sep 2022)

Que esté politatuada es un indicador casi infalible de los mayores putones.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (1 Sep 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Tatuaje con letras árabes.



folla por moros al 1000%


----------

